# Schwinn-approved motor?



## TammyN (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm trying to decide whether or not to make the drive to look at an old Schwinn with a "Schwinn-Approved" motor. No photos and no other info. Might that be a Whizzer motor? I can't find any photos online that are close-up enough to see a "Schwinn-Approved" mark.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't say I've ever heard of a "schwinn approved" motor.
I don't believe whizzer engines ever said schwinn on them either.

For some reason I envision a bike bug motor with a schwinn sticker someone slapped on it.
Do tell what you find.


----------



## TammyN (Oct 7, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of a "schwinn approved" motor.
> I don't believe whizzer engines ever said schwinn on them either.
> 
> For some reason I envision a bike bug motor with a schwinn sticker someone slapped on it.
> Do tell what you find.




Yep, it was a bike bug on a late 50's men's middleweight that was missing the front wheel. I passed on it.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 8, 2013)

I guess I should have picked some lottery numbers yesterday.


----------

